# MASSIVE Home Depot/Lowes - Bessey/Irwin Clamp Gloat!!!!!



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Most woodworking forums have threads on the Home Depot/Lowes Bessey/Irwin clamp liquidation sales over the past few weeks.

My Lowes and HD still had everything at or close to full retail, so I figured it was just a regional thing.

Well, last week, my Dad called me to tell me he had seen Irwin clamps on clearance at HD. Sure enough, when I went in, there were a few 24" parallel clamps on sale for $20, and a bunch of the medium/heavy duty f-clamps etc… for sale for around $10. I also noticed the father's day 4-pack of Bessey f-clamps for $20 at the front.

So I grabbed a few clamps:










It cost me around $85, which I thought was a pretty good deal.

Then I went to Lowes tonight on my way home from work to pick up some Kreg screws. Keep in mind that just last week, the "clearance" price on all the Bessey clamps was 10% off at best.

Well apparently that changed. When I looked at the tag, I couldn't believe my eyes. I grabbed a cart and loaded up.










Guess how much…....

$75

The parallel clamps were insane:
40" - $8
50" - $7 (no idea why it was $1 less)

And all the assorted f-clamps, spring clamps, pipe clamps, strap clamps, 90deg clamps, etc… were all under $5. (most were only $1 or 2).

The funny part is that I almost made a new clamp rack last night. Good thing I didn't.

Oh - and of course - I forgot the Kreg screws.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Good for you. I found 4 24" F clamps today for about $5 each, but the clamp shelves are pretty bare at every Lowe's I've been to lately. All the parallel clamps have been gobbled up, that's what I've been after.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

That really hurts my feelings seeing that 

Mainly because it was not me hauling that nice haul… Great score!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Just a quick thought, I don't know if you gave any thought to sharing. If you did I could PM you my address


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow, you suck. All of the Lowes in my area sold out and I was only able to get one 50" K Body for $32 =(


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Travis.

They had a bunch of the 24" parallel clamps last week, but those were all gone.

I could cut down my 50"'s if I needed to, but I actually could have used them a few weeks ago.

This still only brings my parallel clamp total to 11. I could go through those in 10 minutes.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like I've got an early AM Lowe's run…. before work &/or they're gone!!!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm with PAX, you suck. No sale as far as I know in my area.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That's an unbelievable deal on those bessey clamps, I thought I did good this morning getting a 24" and a 36" K-body for $40 for the pair. I'll be checking out the other store not too far away tomorrow morning.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

It looks like all the clearanced bessey stuff has been removed from the Lowe's website so I can't check store inventory… hmm…


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I was at Lowes yesterday and forgot to look at the clamps section. Bummer.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

Holy hell I may need to make a trip to Lowes and HD tonight and see if this is still going on.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

JTM You ROCK ~~~ Thanks SO MUCH for the tip, was able to get out and hit 3 Lowes. Found some price differences, but after a bit of finagling, I got them to match on the K-body's $13 for the 24" and $15 for the 40"! About $150 for everything http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab259/Chefhdan/IMG_06001.jpg!


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice.

That's why I posted here and not on Slickdeals or Fatwallet.

Otherwise you'd have people who have never even picked up a saw buying everything to resell on eBay for a quick few hundred profit.

At least I know everyone here will use them.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Ended up stopping by a Lowes and picked up a pile of those hand clamps for $1 each, a drill press vise for $3, and some vise jaws for $1. Also got 4 12" F-style clamps for $2 each.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I bought some a week ago but they were only about 25% off. I guess I need to check and see what they have left and at what price.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

As Daffy Duck would say, "You're despicable!" Congrats on a great find.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you very much JTM. Because of this little tip, I was able to swing by Lowes early enough to snag a few items. Being short on cash at the time I could only pick up three of the five F style clamps but I did get the three and an articulated ball-joint vise which I've been meaning to purchase for some weeks. All four items came to $18.25.

The Lowes in my town just has two 24" F type clamps, some C clamps and a couple pipe clamp fixtures now. I missed the $8 40" cabinet clamps as they were all sold out.

Really happy about the articulated vise though. That saved me $20 and I needed one.

Also picked up an ABS hydraulic control unit for my Ranger for $20 at the junk yard plus saved on cabinet components switching to a new hardware distributor. Today was just a good day for saving money period.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I snagged the last 12" f clamp they had for like $3 and some corner clamps and a bag of assorted spring clamps.


----------



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

I only got 1 24" and 1 40" K Body clamp. That's all that was left I did get both for $30 total.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks to this thread….
I visited both of the Lowe's stores in my area.
This is what awaited me!!!









The "Clamp Nazi" said…. NO BESSEYs FOR YOU!!! ;^(


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Got three 1/2 pipe clamps for 2.50 ea, 2 10" wood screw clams 2.97 ea and a 90 degree clamp for 5.00. They wouldn't budge on the 50" parallel clamp, no big deal I already have 4 Jorgy's in the big size. Thanks for the heads up, I saved a bundle.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't see why the prices are different between certain lowes. I went to one today and they have some left, i bought 36" bar clamps for $12, still wasn't a bad deal. The huge clamps were $31 where they were $48. If they had the prices you got them at I would have bought them all.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

^ Yep. Went to my local Lowes. Parallel clamps were gone and the rest were only about 30% off regular retail. There were quite a few deeper F clamps still on the rack, so I'll wait a week or so and go back to see if they've marked them down any more.


----------



## jtritz (Dec 15, 2013)

Jim,

Thanks for the heads up. I went to two stores and was able to snag 5 40" f clamps at $8.90 each, 1 36" f clamp at $6.90 and 4 24" at $4.90. Great deal!


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

Anybody seeing the same deal at Home Depot with another brand? I'm thinking I'll go take a look there tomorrow.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip - picked up the last 4 parallel clamps (2-24" and 2-40)" and saved 40%.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm already seeing some of them pop up on craigslist for closer to original retail prices.


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

Went to my local Lowes and got a little carried away. I didn't take a picture, but I did include my score in my mystery wood video as seen here @ 0:26 - 




Also grabbed a 6" bench vise. The 50" k body clamps were $16 each. Grabbed the 4 they had left and a slew of other various things. Totaled a bit over $200 all told.

I finally get to be on the other side of this conversation with the wife.

"Are those clamps new?"

"What? These old things? I've had these forever."

A huge thank you for the heads up on this jtm!


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Pretty much sold out at my local Lowes. Was able to get 1 50" k body and then a ton of spring clamps for $.25/piece.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

No sale on the Jorgies at Home Depot in my neck of the woods


----------



## bbandu (Mar 4, 2014)

picked up about 10 bessey clamps yesterday for $40, keep looking poeple the clamps are still out there


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

No Irwin on sale here but I got $139.13 worth of Bessey's for $33.35, that includes my 10% veterans discount. Thanks for the Tip. larry


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I was only able to grab 1 24 inch parallel, on of the k bodies, and a normal 5 clamp for 15. Darn it if I would have gone sooner I would've filled a cart


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Just went to another lowes…stocked up on their double headed regular clamps…got about 6 of each size, $4/each. Also got a couple pipe clamps, 2 each of 1/2" and 3/4", $3 each.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Am I the only one who starts feeling depressed everytime I see a massive gloat on clamps?... If only Lowes wasn't cleaned out in my area…


----------



## Sparks8286 (Apr 28, 2014)

Irwin isn't on sale here, but I hit up Lowe's last night and got around $150 worth of various clamps for $50.09. My girlfriend was very proud. She's a couponer.

They were selling off the 3" spring clamps for $.63/each so I grabbed 10 of those. I should have gotten more. A lady was walking away with the last 2 parallel Bessey clamps when I got there, but I still walked away with quite a lot. I'm going tonight to hit up another Lowe's and Home Depot to see what they have left. They've got most of the c-clamps on sale too and a lot of the bench vices. Some stuff was dirt cheap, other stuff was only a buck or 2 below normal price, but the prices will get even lower come Monday or Tuesday according to the guy I talked to there last night. I got one of the 23' Bessey strap clamps (normally $30) for $11. I still want to get some corner clamps and a few parallel clamps if I can find them. And pipe clamps. Always want more pipe clamps!


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

I also grabbed one of those heavy-duty 6" bench vises for something like $50. It wasn't as drastic a price reduction, but I wanted a beefier bench vise anyway.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

Had not seen word about this sale so went to the Lowes by work. All they had left were some 10" wood clamps for $5.50, so I grabbed them anyway.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I bought a few this morning. Will probably go back for more.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Yep, I spent $85 at lowes yesterday. Included was a nice wood vise for my bench.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wish it were me ! Bah and humbug.LOL well done friends Alistair


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I visited two local Lowe's today and picked up 3 of the 40" Bessey K-body clamps at one store for less that $12 each. Bone dry at the other store. BTW, it did not look like the Irwin's were on clearance. Thanks for ringing the bell, jtm!


----------



## alexdom_89 (Feb 11, 2012)

My Lowe's did not have very many vise's left but was full up on clamp except for k body's Ak I visited another and they had a few, all in all I spent about 250


----------



## bridgeton (Jun 18, 2012)

Does this mean Lowe's is going to sell pony clamps now?


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

It's more likely they start selling more Irwins or something. I'm not sure what they're doing going foreword, to be honest.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Correct, Lowes will be selling Irwins now, they are already listed on the website.


----------



## BigJerryWayne (Aug 23, 2012)

That qualifies as clamp porn.


----------



## Sparks8286 (Apr 28, 2014)

Anybody have any information about the prices at Home Depot? I got there at 9:02 tonight (they close at 9) so I didn't get the chance to see for myself? Seems like most everybody here has had good luck at Lowes, but not much heard about Home Depot?

I'm surprised to not see the racks at Lowe's filling up with Kobalt clamps. Seems like they'd sell their own brand first.


----------



## Sparks8286 (Apr 28, 2014)

JerryWayne, I agree. Alexdom, that's just sexy.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

The home depot closest to me (portland, OR) had already got rid of all irwin bar clamps and the shelves were fully stocked with Bessey. At regular prices. I did buy five irwin 3/4 pipe clamps for $8.20/ea, normal price was about $13.97. One of them is defective (missing several of the spragues on the screw end), so it will go back tomorrow.

I will say this, to everyone who shops at home depot:
*Hold on to your receipt and CHECK THE PRICING WITHIN SEVEN DAYS for purchases on clearance merchandise*
Lowe's might do this too, but home depot has a price guarantee for clearance items it is 7 days, regular merchandise is 30 days. If the price drops during this time, bring your receipt to the customer service desk and they will credit the difference. This applies to almost anything in the store. You can also call the store and have them check a price for you… read off the UPC or SKU number on your receipt (6 or 12 digit number to the left of the item description).

Volatile items like these clamps (especially when they're changing an entire product line/vendor) could change prices rapidly, whereas other items that simply get discontinued might take months between each price change.


----------



## BAMCIS (Jul 7, 2013)

I picked up a ton of Bessey stuff:

(3) 50" K Body REVOs

(2) 40" K Body REVOs

(8) 24" K Body REVOs

(6) 3/4" Pipe Clamps

(6) 12" F Clamps

(4) 6" F Clamps

(2) 4" Varioclippix Clamps

All for $246.81!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Of the 40" and 24" K-body clamps I pickup up on 6/4, the 40" was on sale for $15 less (when they had them) at the Lowes closer to me and while they did refund me the difference, they informed me that it is not standard procedure. They wouldn't have had to make a special exception if they still had the 40" clamps in stock, but they didn't. They also have 3 of the heavy duty 40" F-body clamps for $26 and change that for some reason aren't being clearanced??


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Late to the party *AGAIN*, as usual!

*YOU ALL SUCK! *


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I just went to the 2 Lowes somewhat near me within the past 3 days and picked up a BUNCH of Clamps. I got lucky that they weren't sold out. I ended up with the following for about $95 before tax:
The Lowes closest to me still has a bunch in stock. Maybe people just don't know about it in my area…
1 - 4.5" Swivel Vice
1 - Frame clamp
4 - 4" Deep Ratcheting Clamp
2 - 12" F clamps
4 - 36" F clamps
2 - 3/4" pipe clamps
2 - 3-way clamp


----------



## Grasshopper000 (May 18, 2014)

Hit several stores based on this thread, and was able to come up with a number of clamps including a few parallel. The Irwin were not from today's spending spree. Thanks for the tip, allowed a newbie to get stocked up on enough to get started on some basic projects.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Had my wife stop in, since she was near there. Picked up two 4 inch vises, and two 2.5 inch clamp on vises for $50. Not bad.


----------



## BAMCIS (Jul 7, 2013)

FYI:

A couple of the parallel clamps that I picked up were missing jaw pads. I called Bessey and they replaced them, no questions asked. They're even sending me an extra. If yours are missing some, I'd give them a call…


----------



## ras61 (Mar 27, 2014)

Was at Lowes yesterday and in addition picking up some Bessey clamps I also took advantage of some Irwins on sale: Irwin 12" Quick Grips half price ($10 ea.) and Irwin 4 pack of mini Quick Grips 30% off. Don't know if this sale is national or not, but folks may want to check their local store.


----------



## m3rdpwr (Jul 6, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but.
I ordered some Bessey's at HomeDepot for a good price late 2015.
Bessey has disappeared from HD's website for everything but the 12" REVO's and some simple clamps.
Wish I had ordered the 24" REVO's at $35 each.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice score. I felt the same way when I saw my Dewalt DW745 table saw on clearance for $219 a couple of Christmas's ago. It pays to occasionally walk through just to look for clearance tags.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice score!


----------

